# DoorDash generosity..



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

They went above and beyond to make things right after I lost an entire days schedule during their issue earlier this week.

I am posting this for the naysayers that feel DoorDash doesn't care about its Dashers.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

only $1?!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Don’t spend that whole dollar in one place 😂


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Taco bell still haz a dollar menu! :roflmao:


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

They took a buck away from my base pay today to pay you, them sons of b!tches lol


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I got a $1 too. I felt so special. Now that I see I wasn't the only one it just cheapens it somehow.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I got the same notice except I got $2! Now I feel extra special.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

iheartsubarus said:


> They went above and beyond to make things right after I lost an entire days schedule during their issue earlier this week.
> 
> I am posting this for the naysayers that feel DoorDash doesn't care about its Dashers.
> 
> View attachment 425907


Strictly keeping it real, you are clueless.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Strictly keeping it real, you sound like a fool.


Only if serious.

And if serious, to be pitied.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Strictly keeping it real, you are clueless.


During my few months here at uberpeople.net, have come to realize a lot of drivers have no sense of sarcasm whatsoever. It's almost unimaginable that one would take my $1 compensation post seriously, but here you are.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

iheartsubarus said:


> During my few months here at uberpeople.net, have come to realize a lot of drivers have no sense of sarcasm whatsoever. It's almost unimaginable that one would take my $1 compensation post seriously, but here you are.


After a few more months, you might come to realize that there are reasons why some might think your post was serious.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

iheartsubarus said:


> During my few months here at uberpeople.net, have come to realize a lot of drivers have no sense of sarcasm whatsoever. It's almost unimaginable that one would take my $1 compensation post seriously, but here you are.


Don't be surprised...sarcasm flies under the radar, in many cases.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They’ve been surprising me with a bunch of these extra pay bonuses lately. My heart can only handle so much


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> They went above and beyond to make things right after I lost an entire days schedule during their issue earlier this week.
> 
> I am posting this for the naysayers that feel DoorDash doesn't care about its Dashers.
> 
> View attachment 425907


I was making too much money driving ppl around on the third!


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I was making too much money driving ppl around on the third!


I was still able to make a couple bucks with doordash that day, just not as much as if I had worked my usual 10 hours. I was able to get in a few shifts here and there as they came up.


----------

